
Skype founders invent self-driving robot that can deliver groceries for £1 - walsh-cloonagh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11962566/Skype-founders-invent-self-driving-robot-that-can-deliver-groceries-for-1.html
======
sithadmin
Honestly, if I started seeing these things cluttering up my sidewalks, I'd
consider kicking them into the road out of spite.

The sidewalk is for pedestrian use. It is not for businesses to use as a means
of conveying goods from point A to B, and it certainly isn't a space for
vehicles of any sort to operate. I am all for more efficient and novel means
of delivering goods, but not if interference with the normal use of public
spaces is what's at stake.

------
gwern
See also [http://ideas.4brad.com/announcing-delivery-robots-
starship-t...](http://ideas.4brad.com/announcing-delivery-robots-starship-
technologies-yours-truly)

